# Query Re The iPad...



## mosaix (Aug 16, 2010)

Hope someone can provide some info.

My mother is 94 and has failing eyesight. Her love in life is reading. We went into an Apple shop in Brighton over the weekend and had a demo of the iPad.

Reading downloaded books seemed quite easy and the print could be enlarged but the software also 'spoke' the text which is a bonus.

Anyone used one? Any advice?


----------



## Dave (Aug 16, 2010)

I've heard the marketing hype, but my advice would be to ask the RNIB for impartial advice:
Could the iPad start a revolution in access for blind and partially sighted consumers?
It seems like they also give a thumbs up.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, I did not know the ipad did that. this could be amazing. Did your mother get to try it out, Mosaix?


----------



## mosaix (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, she tried it out, BookStop and was very impressed. But I'm the cautious type and I was was aware that we were being sold the device, very professionally I might add (PC World eat your heart out).

As always, I like to take some impartial advice.

The device she uses at the moment has a sliding bed that holds the book and project it up onto a screen. Depending on the amount of magnification, up to a quarter of the page can be displayed. The disadvantage is that it's impossible to use in bed (she sleeps very little) and the cost - £1,200.

The iPad that we look at costs (I think) about £429 and, so we were told, every book that is out of copyright is downloadable free of charge.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, that does sound impressive. This must be eating into the audio book markets profits, I imagine. Maybe that's why it has taken so long for such a simple idea to come about.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 16, 2010)

mosaix said:


> Yep, she tried it out, BookStop and was very impressed. But I'm the cautious type and I was was aware that we were being sold the device, very professionally I might add (PC World eat your heart out).
> 
> As always, I like to take some impartial advice.
> 
> ...



Correction, that should be 'out of print' not 'out of copyright'.


----------

